# Wir bauen etwas anders!



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

hier möchte ich mal unseren Bau vorstellen.

Da ich Beruflich sehr eingespannt bin und nur in meiner Firma einen PC besitze habe ich nie viel Zeit etwas zu Hause zu bauen.
Darum muss, wenn wir etwas bauen ( und das machen wir oft sei es zu Hause oder in anderen Häusern ) schnell gehen. Auch arbeiten wir sehr oft dann bis in die Nacht rein.
Nun planen wir nicht übermäßig etwas sondern sagen so soll es aussehen und so werden wir es dann bauen. Die großen Probleme werden bearbeitet wenn sie auftauchen.

Bilder werde ich jetzt mal in die Galerie setzen und dann weder ich versuchen meine Teich-Chronik aus einem anderen Forum hier rüber zu nehmen.


Dabei kann es dazu kommen, dass die Texte nicht immer ganz zu verstehen sind. ( Kann die Antworten von anderen Mitgliedern ja nicht mit einsetzen)Aber im großen und ganzen sollte es eigentlich gehen.

mit freundlichen Grüßen

der Harry


----------



## Thorsten (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

Moin Harry,

kopiere einfach deine Vorstellung aus dem anderen Forum (1. Beitrag) den Rest erledigen dann hier unsere User 

Bitte übernehme keine Beiträge, die nicht von dir geschrieben worden sind! dh. anderer User, Mod etc aus dem Forum.

Bilder brauchst Du hier nicht zuerst im Album einfügen. 
Du kannst diese direkt vom PC hochladen. (siehe Supportecke!!)

So nun bin ich gespannt...also her mit der Vorstellung und den Bildern.


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

Hallo Thorsten,

nein natürlich werde ich KEINE Beiträge von anderen hier mit übernehmen. Dazu fehlen mir ja die Genehmigungen.
Die würde ich bestimmt bekommen aber ich will nicht alle anschreiben.
Aber das habe ich ja schon oben geschrieben.

Habe nun den Text kopiert und muss nun noch die Bilder zuordnen.
Dauert ein wenig. Denn nebenbei muss ich ja auch noch arbeiten. *grins*

Ok mit den Bilder schau ich mal.
Nur finde ich es etwas schöner, wenn die Bilder direkt in den Beiträgen stehen.
So brauch man nicht jedes Bild anklicken.

Ich hoffe es ist so dann OK. 
Oder mache ich da etwas falsch????

mit freundlichen Grüßen

der Harry


----------



## StefanS (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

Hallo Harry,

ich will ja nicht nörgeln, aber manchmal hilft es wirklich, _zuerst _nachzudenken und _erst dann _zu machen. Zum Beispiel über die Frage nachzudenken, wie denn ein derartig "grafischer" Teich länger als 1 Woche (dann kommen die Algen) so bleiben soll wie gezeichnet. Da Du jede einzelne Primel eingezeichnet hast, gehe ich davon aus, dass in den Becken keine Pflanzen vorgesehen sind (wohl aber Fische und viel, viel Wasserfall ??). Ich sage einfach einmal folgendes voraus: Ohne Pflanzen wird daraus ein unerträglicher Algentümpel. Daran würden auch ein paar wenige Pflanzen (eingepfercht in Körbe, damit sie eine ebenso grafische Form behalten) nichts ändern. Wenn es genügend Pflanzen sind, bleibt von der Idee des grafisch angelegten Teiches nichts mehr übrig. Einzige Lösung aus meiner Sicht: Ein ausreichend (!!!) dimensionierter Pflanzenfilter. Oder Du machst das Wasser so tot, dass darin noch nicht einmal Algen existieren können. Dann gehört das aber eher in ein Architekturforum. 

Bei der Beschreibung Deiner Arbeitsweise hast Du Dir vermutlich auch noch keine Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie Du diese komplexen Becken - optisch ansprechend und mechanisch solide - herstellen wirst. Es wird sicher sehr viel Spass machen, die grossen Probleme später zu bearbeiten.

Alles in allem: Jeder soll ja arbeiten, wie es ihm Spass macht. Aber das auch noch im Brustton der Überzeugung gegenüber all den armen anderen Deppen, die zuerst einmal nachzudenken versuchen, hinauszudröhnen ??

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Thorsten (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

nein, mach ruhig... aber bitte nur bis max. *800x800 Pixel* Bilder laden.

Wir haben hier auch ISDN User, die mit noch größeren Bilder erheblich lange Ladezeiten haben


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

Hallo StefanS,

na vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Wir wollen keine Fische in dem Teich haben.
Die Pflanzen im Vorgarten sind eingezeichnet. Das ist richtig. 
Das hat damit zu tun, dass wir einige Pflanzen schon hatten und sie sollten dann auf den richtigen Platz.

Aber es werden auch Pflanzen in den Becken gepflanzt.
Nur da wir eben noch nicht wussten welche und wie viele haben wir dort nichts eingezeichnet.
Das wird gemacht, wenn alles soweit fertig ist.

Aber vielen Dank für den Tipp mit dem Pflanzenfilter.

Und über meine Arbeitsweise kannst Du denke wie Du es möchtest.
Nun bin ich nur ein einfacher Mann, der nicht studiert hat. Sondern einer der arbeiten und Probleme lösen kann.
Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass es so wie ich es bis jetzt immer gemacht habe kaum Probleme gab.
Ich habe aus dem Nichts eine Firma gegründet, mit  über 30 Mitarbeitern in drei Ländern. 
Und das schon seit gut 8 Jahren.
Wenn ich mich da über jede Kleinigkeit Gedanken machen muss dann komme ich nie weiter.
Daher mache ich mir erst dann Sorgen über Probleme, wenn sie da sind!!
Und löse sie dann!!
Aber das nur am Rande zumal das hier nicht das Thema ist. 

Wenn Du unsere Bilder gesehen hast bekommst Du eventuell eine andere Meinung über mich und auch über unser Vorhaben.

Bis dahin ein schönes Wochenende.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
der Harry


Ps. nur der Verständnisshalber. Ich habe hier niemanden als Deppen hingestellt oder beleidigt.....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

nun habe ich soweit alle Bilder in meiner Gallerie und werde nun die Berichte dazu hier einfügen.

Die Berichte sind ja nun schon etwas älter darum nicht so auf die Tage achten.

Nun ist es soweit!!

Wir wollen etwas mit Wasser bauen um uns daran zu erfreuen. Nur wie soll ich das nennen, was wir da vorhaben??????
Eigentlich egal, es wird schon was werden.

Am besten erst einmal eine Zeichnung. Denn ich muss ja wissen was meine Liebe sich ausgedacht hat.








Also so soll das mal aussehen.
Wir wollen unseren Vorgarten umgestallten und er soll dann sehr pflegeleicht werden.
Also werden wir einige Bambusarten und noch ein Paar andere Dinge einpflanzen und den Rest werden wir mit Kies auffüllen.
Links neben einem Becken werden wir eine Doppelpergolar aufbauen, damit wir auch da mal sitzen können und das Geräusch des Wassers lauschen können.

Damit wir aber dort eben etwas bauen können muss das alte weg.

Ein Blick von oben. Ein Teil der Terasse muss weg.






Wieder ein Blick von oben, nun ist das ca die Mitte.







Und wieder ein Blick von oben was nun die linke Seite zeigt.






So habt Ihr jetzt einen ungefähre Vorstellung wo das alles entstehen soll.



Gruß Harry


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

So weiter geht es...

Nach der Arbeit ab nach Hause dreckige Sachen angezogen und los geht es.

Jetzt heißt es erst einmal die Vorarbeiten. Es müssen die alten Klinker und die Steine weg. Auch die Pergola muss daran glauben und ein Stück der Terasse.

Da habe ich ein Paar Bilder.

Hier seht Ihr mich mit einem Sparten die Randbefestigung aus Beton und Klinker au szu graben. ( ich und einen Spaten, das passt nicht zusammen )
Ach ja eines noch ICH HASSE ERDARBEITEN






Aber ich habe ja ein fleißiges Mädchen... ( Kinderarbeit ist verboten!!! Aber nur in Indien ) 






So hier seht Ihr einen alten Gartenkamin. Es hat meiner Lieben und mir gut 30 min unserer Zeit gekostet das Mistding auf die Palette zu bekommen. Ich glaube ich werfe ihn weg!!! *grrrr*






Aber was soll ich sagen. nach 1,5 Stunden war der Vorgarten soweit, dass der Radlader kommen kann und die Paletten wegfahren kann.






So das war dann der Samstag.
Und was kommt danach??  Na klar der Sonntag...

Am Sonntag war das Wetter so schlecht, Regen Schneeschauer und ich weiß nicht was alles noch.
Nur kein Wetter um draußen zu arbeiten.

Da meinte meine Liebe lass uns doch ins Lager fahren und den Hubwagen holen.
Der Gartengrill umstellen, dass ist doch nur eine kurze Sache.
Also Anhänger und los. 

Und nun kam was kommen mußte das Wetter wurde kurz besser und ich musste dann doch noch den Grill auf den neuen Platz fahren. Das hat fast eine Stunde gedauert. Man ist so ein Ding schwer. Und da der neue Platz natürlich höher war als die Palette, wo wir ihn draufgestellt hatten, hieß es wirklich viel Körpereinsatz.

Und schon wieder regen wie blöd. Also rein Kaffee trinken. ( hurra )

Nun mussten wir aber dann doch wieder raus und die Steine am Hang wegnehmen und auch ein Teil der Terrasse muss ja auch noch weg.






Aber das war schnell gemacht. Nach einer halben Stunde lagen alle Platten und Klinker auf einer Palette.


Tja das waren nun die Vorarbeiten.

Am Donnerstag werden meine Liebe den Radlader und ich den Minibagger holen und dann geht es los.

Ja meine Liebe fährt den Radlader, das kann sie viel besser wie ich dafür kann ich den Bagger besser fahren....

Aber noch so am Rande.
Was soll passieren?????

Wir wollen einige Wasserbecken, wie auf der ersten Zeichnung zu sehen ist, miteinander verbinden.
Diese Becken werden Stufenweise den kleinen Hang runtergebaut.
Wir werde eine Holzkonstruktion für jedes Becken bauen und dann kommt Fließ
und dann werden wir die Becken mit grüner Folie 1mm dick ausschlagen.
Aus dem unteren Becken werden wir dann das Wasser in das obere Becken pumpen.
Dazu werden wir eine Heissner Amazonas 8000 verwenden. Die hat eine sehr gute Leistung. Da kommen bei 3 Meter Höhenunterschied noch 110 l die Minute raus. Was für ein Spass...lol

So das war nun ein Anfang..... Wie gesagt am Donnerstag geht es richtig los. So das das Wetter mitspielt. Daumen drücken ist angesagt...

geht gleich weiter...


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

Sodele…
wir haben hier ein Mistwetter und wohl auch nicht so richtig gute Aussichten, dass es besser werden wird.

Also Daumen drücken ist angesagt!!!

Es gibt nur eines was schlimmer ist als Erdbewegungen....
Erdbewegungen bei Regen.... 



So Heute werden die Platten für die Kästen zugesägt. 
Dann werde ich noch ein Paar andere Sachen kaufen müssen Schläuche, Kabel und was mir sonst noch so einfällt.
Die Teichfolie und das Fließ ist gestern geliefert worden.

Nur die Pumpe lässt noch auf sich warten. Aber die kann ja heute oder morgen noch kommen. Ich werde sie wohl erst am Sonntag gebrauchen.

Und Heute Abend werde ich noch so einige Balken nach Hause fahren.

Und dann geht es Morgen am Donnerstag los.  

Viele Grüße
Harry

Ach ja bitte bitte Daumen drücken nicht vergessen.


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

tja das Daumendrücken hat nicht geholfen.... 
Ich hoffe es hat jemand mit gedrückt....*grins* 

Es regnet wie doof und es ist dazu auch noch windig.
Und nun sitze ich in der Firma, habe zu Hause keinen PC, und warte darauf das der Bagger fertig gemacht wird.

Sollte eigentlich schon fertig sein aber es wurde vergessen...  Dabei habe ich nun alles andere als Zeit.

Dafür ist meine Liebe schon mit dem Radlader vom Hof. Sie wird auch ca 45 min. fahren müssen bis sie bei uns zu Hause ist.

Ich werde dann wieder am Samstag versuchen Euch zu zeigen wie weit wir gekommen sind. 
Gestern habe ich die Paletten noch eingeschweisst, so dass die Steine nicht von den Paletten runterfallen können.

Balken habe ich gestern auch noch geholt.
So sollte eigentlich alles da sein, was wir brauchen.

Wünsche Euch Allen einen schönen und erholsamen Karfreitag.

Bis dann viele Grüße Harry

geht gleich weiter...


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

Sodele....

Da muß ich doch sagen, dass wohl sehr viele die Daumen gedrückt haben.
Danke Danke Danke.

Wie ich den Bagger nun endlich abholen konnte und zu Hause angekommen bin, war bestes Wetter kein Regen und nur noch der Wind. Alles wunderbar. Und das Wetter wurde immer besser.

Bilder und Beschreibungen folgen heute noch, hoffe ich schaffe es noch, denn irgendwie muss ich ja auch noch arbeiten....
Wir haben 95 Bilder und da muss ich ja noch einige für den Bericht raussuchen. *grins*


so nun habe ich einwenig zeit.....

Also wie gesagt kaum war ich zu Hause super Wetter.







Nun aber los und nicht noch mehr Zeit verlieren.

Als erstes müssen die Paletten aus dem Garten.






Und da wir am Rand so schreckliche Rosen haben muß hier alles raus Also kommt der Bagger. 






Und dann war da doch noch etwas..... ach ja die alte Kiefer.
Also wieder mit dem Bagger ran und ausgraben. Man hat das Ding dicke Wurzeln.






Aber es geht doch nun muss der Stumpen nur noch weg. Dicke Kette aus dem Schuppen holen und ihn an den Radlader ketten







gleich geht es weiter.....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

weiter geht es wir haben noch viel zu tun...

nachdem wir nun alles aus dem Garten weg haben, wir mussten eine Pergola doch noch wegnehmen und das dazugehörige Beet ist auch nicht mehr *grins*, konnten wir nun endlich loslegen.

Der erste Spatenstich Ok ich habe es wieder mit dem Bagger gemacht. 






So das erste Loch ist nun da und ausrichten. Jetzt kommt der erste Kasten. 

Balken und die Platten sind da und es kann angefangen werden.






So der steht. Also alles in Waage und im Winkel. Dann kann weitergemacht werden.






Ein Mann für das Grobe solange es Maschinen gibt mache ich nicht viel mit der Hand  






Na ja was soll ich sagen wir haben das zweite Loch auch schon fertig und bauen die Kiste.
Leider muss ich doch ein wenig mit der Hand machen also Balken ranschleppen und weitergebaut.







gleich geht es weiter....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

und weiter geht es.

GUTEN MORGEN 
So sah es am Freitag morgen vom Balkon aus.
Nun kann man schon so ca. sehen wie es werden soll.






Also aufstehen und weitergemacht. Man uns tut alles weh.
Dabei haben wir beide gestern doch nur jeder 10,5 Stunden gearbeitet.

Also wieder auf den Bagger und das nächste Loch ausgraben.
Wieder ausrichten und Balken, Platten schleppen und die nächste Kiste bauen.











Da wir die Löcher immer viel größer machen mussten wie sie später gebraucht werden. Denn wir müssen ja die Balken und die Unterkonstruktion vernünftig bauen.
Schieben wir die Löcher, nachdem die Kiste fertig ist, wieder mit Erde zu und bringen dabei die Erde gleich auf die Höhe die wir brauchen.
Aber das machen wir so nebenbei mit. 
Das kann man auf den beiden oberen Bildern schon gut sehen.






Auf diesem Bild sieht man die Balken recht gut, somit bekommen die Kisten ihren Halt. Da wackelt nichts. Rechts ist die letzte Kiste schon zu sehen.






Hier noch einmal von der anderen Seite.






So und hier noch ein Bild von oben. 







weiter geht es arbeiten ist angesagt!!!!!!


NNNNEEEEEEEE erst einmal Pause.
Wir haben doch schon so viel gearbeitet....











PAUSE....

Alles klar Pause ist leider schon zu Ende.....

Da die Kisten soweit im Grund sind kommen nun die Feinarbeiten in Sachen Gartengestaltung. Und an den Kisten können wir noch nicht viel weiterarbeiten 
Erst muss die Erde ja wieder überall dahin wo sie sein soll.

Ich weiß nicht wie viele Löcher ich gegraben habe und dann wieder zu gemacht habe.
Zum Glück hatten wir den Radlader da so konnte ich die Erde einfach auf einen Haufen baggern, so das ich gerade noch mit dem Baggerarm hin kam, und meine Liebe hat die Erde dann weggefahren. Eben dahin wo wir sie aller wascheinlichkeit brauchen. Und ich habe sie dann wieder weitergeschaufelt. ( natürlich das meiste mit dem Bagger   )

Ich hasse Erdbewegungen 

So und auf dem letzten Bild für heute kann man die Stufen schon erahnen.
Noch sind die nur in Holz werden aber nachher richtig mit Granitsteinen gemauert.






Auf der Großen Fläche kommt dann die Doppelpergola hin.

Ach ja noch einmal in die Zeichnung geschaut ist alles so wie es sein soll????






Ja ich denke es sieht alles ganz gut aus...

Das war es für den Freitag.
Feierabend nach 12 Stunden Arbeit.

Ich hoffe Euch gefallen die Bilder und Ihr könnt Euch nun vorstellen wie es aussehen soll.

Heute am Samstag muss ich ja im Büro sein aber am Abend mache ich weiter.
Meine Liebe ist nun gerade im Garten und macht noch Feinarbeiten und ein wenig aufräumen und kommt dann in die Firma um mit mir die Folie im Lager auszubreiten und in die richtigen Größen zu schneiden.

Dann werden wir die Beckenumrandungen weiterbauen und was weiß ich nicht noch alles.......

Ostern werden wir natürlich auch im Garten arbeiten.

So nun wünsche ich Euch Frohe Ostern.
Wenn wir am Dienstag wieder da sind kommen neue Bilder.

Bis dahin. Macht es gut.....
Viele Grüße Harry


so geht gleich weiter ich koche mir nur erst einmal einen Kaffee.


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

so der Kaffee ist fertig und es kann weitergehen....

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,



@ XXXXXX, unsere Erde ist Stauptrocken. Wenn es regnet geht das Wasser sofort weit nach unten weg. Ich habe Wasserfeste Platten genommen.
Und wenn dann irgendwann ( 10 - 15 Jahre ) da irgend etwas weggammelt ist es mir auch egal. Mir ging es eben darum, dass die Erde dort so fein ist und bestimmt bei nur Folie der Rand nicht halten würde. Da wir die Becken ja senkrecht in die Erde haben wollte.

Und so wie es sehe werden wir bestimmt irgendwann einen großen Teich bauen.... man weiß ja nie.



@ XXXXXX, nenene ich war auch fleißig.......




@ XXXXX, s.o. 
Unsere Nachbarn sind von uns sehr viel gewohnt. Denen stört so eine Kleinichkeit nicht. 
Unsere Garage und die Werkstadt haben wir auch in der Nacht gemauert. Da lief der Radlader ( wir haben die in den Hang gabaut ) und die Mischmaschine die ganzen Nächte.
Dafür haben wir einen Strahler 4000W und dann ab in eine Höhe von 6 Metern. Und alles ist Taghell.


So, ich habe wieder ein Paar Bilder von der Baustelle Teich/Vorgarten.
Wir machen ja beides zusammen in einem Rutsch.

Nun werde ich mal sehen welche Bilder ich nehme und was ich so schreiben kann.

Bis danne...
Viele grüße Harry ( Bodo )




Hallo an Alle,

nun habe ich etwas Zeit gehabt und kann mal wieder etwas berichten….
Leider kann ich Heute nur den Samstag beschreiben. Und da ist nichts mit Teich.

Aber so war es......

Meine Liebe meinte ich solle doch bitte nach der Arbeit nach Hause kommen und dann die Einfahrt verbreitern.
Das Wetter ist so gut und soll schlechter werden. Und die Folie können wir auch bei schlechtem Wetter zuschneiden.
Also ab nach Hause und auf den Bagger.






Nur weil es eine recht kleine Ecke ist heißt es nicht, keine Probleme! Sondern große Probleme die Ecke war voller Stumpen und es hat eine Ewigkeit gedauert hier durch zu kommen.
Und nein ich will nicht auf die andere Seite der Welt…… sondern wir brauchen noch gute Erde. Die nehmen wir aus diesem Loch und fahren dann in den Garten.
Das Loch haben wir dann mit schlechter Erde wieder verfüllt.
Unsere Kleinste wollte auch mal Bagger fahren. 






Noch einwenig Feinarbeiten und dann um 21.00 Feierabend!!!






Morgen am Ostersonntag geht es dann wieder mit dem Teich weiter versprochen ist versprochen.


gleich geht es weiter....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

GUTEN MORGEN !! Wir haben Ostersonntag!!!!

Also recht gut frühstücken und dann ab in den Garten, Ostereier suchen.
Nachdem wir das hinter uns hatten mussten wir uns auch beeilen damit wir die Folie zugeschnitten bekommen.






Dann aber ab nach Hause, denn bei den Becken soll noch die Aufdopplung der Kanten gebaut werden.
Die Oberkante der Platten ist ja der Wasserspiegel.
15 cm Balken drauf und die Stücke für die Überläufe raussägen.






So das waren nun die Becken. Und diese müssen nun mit dem Fließ ausgekleidet werden.






Nachdem wir ein wenig mit dem Fließ üben konnten haben wir die Folie reingelegt.
Das war ja noch schlimmer….. die Ecke so zu falten, das sie nicht aussehen wie eine Wurst.
Und richtig ausrichten und festschrauben geht ja auch nicht. Es muss ja erst Wasser in die Becken.






Nachdem wir das erste und auch das größte Becken fertig ausgelegt hatten konnte der __ Wasserschlauch kommen



WASSER MARSCH!!!






Das wird ja einige Zeit dauern also weiter mit den anderen Becken. Die habe noch keine Folie.











Die ersten drei waren ja noch einfach aber nun kommt das Meisterstück.
So ein Mist. Das Becken hat ja eine Innenecke. Da ist nichts mit Falten hier dreimal rum und dann da noch zweimal in die andere Richtung….
Da geht nur Folie zerschneiden und ein großes Quadrat rausschneiden. Na das ist ja etwas für mich. Das soll ein Teichbecken werden keine Sickergrube….






Aber nach langen hin und her habe ich es dann mit viel Rat und Tat meiner Lieben geschafft. Das Becken ist nun wieder ganz. Einfach ein Großes Dreieck zugeschnitten ( zum Glück hatten wir ja noch Reste ) und wieder einkleben.
Ich hoffe es ist dicht geworden.






So das war dann erst einmal alles was wir an den Becken machen konnten.
Und da es noch nicht spät genug war ( meinte meine Liebe – ich war anderer Meinung ), dass wir uns doch die andere Seite der Auffahrt vornehmen sollten.
Da wollte sie die Kante neu mit Schwellen aufgebaut haben.






Also wieder auf den Bagger und erst einmal den großen Jahresbaum umsetzen.






Und dann die alten Schwellen ausgraben und alles für die neuen Schwellen vorbereiten.
Tja und was ist passiert es wurde dunkel. Also ab in die Werkstadt und den 4000 W Strahler und das Stativ holen.
Licht ab in 5 Meter Höhe und es wurde auf der Baustelle wieder hell.






Um 23.00 hatten wir es fertig und konnten Feierabend machen.

gute Nacht……
Müde waren wir ja genug.

Geht bald weiter….


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

so weiter geht es....


Am Ostermontag haben wir dann noch Kleinigkeiten gemacht wie:
Bagger und Radlader sauber gemacht und zurückgefahren.
Einen großen Anhänger Kompost geholt, leider mussten wie ihn dann gegen den Wind schaufeln.
Das ist fast so schlimm wie gegen den Wind zu pinkeln…LOL

Für die Stufen haben wir schon einmal die Granitsteine zurechtgelegt.
Und haben den Wall für die Pflanzen als Gartenabgrenzung geformt.

Es gibt ja immer Arbeiten, die man macht aber die keiner sieht.

Alle Arbeiten die nun noch zu machen sind kommen Stück für Stück.
Da bleiben uns ja leider nur die Sonntage, so dass wird dann noch einwenig dauern.
Meine Liebe macht sich jetzt an die Arbeit und nimmt sich die Bepflanzung des Vorgartens vor.

Hier sind nun die letzten Bilder der Osteraktion.
Wir finden, wir haben viel gearbeitet und auch sehr viel geschafft.
So viele Stunden sind nicht zusammen gekommen aber es ist ein komplett neuer Vorgarten und eine Teichanlage entstanden.

Jetzt werden wir die Becken an den Seiten noch verkleiden und die Umrandungen oben werden wir dann auch noch etwas machen müssen.
Wie sie genau aussehen soll wissen wir noch nicht.
Auch müssen noch die Übergänge zu den einzelnen Becken gemacht werden. 
Dafür brauche ich aber warmes Wetter da dort viel geklebt werden muss.
Die Überläufen und den Wassereinlauf werden von einem Klempner angefertigt werden müssen bzw. ich werde mir eine andere Idee einfallen lassen müssen.
Mal sehen…..

Auf jeden Fall werde ich weiter berichten sofern es gewünscht wird.

So aber nun die Bilder.
























So das ist ja wie schon ganz zum Anfang erklärt kein richtiger Teich aber ich denke wir werden mit dieser Anlage sehr viel Spass haben.

Auch hoffe ich, Euch hat es einwenig gefallen.


gleich geht es weiter...


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

weiter geht es....

Hallo,

es freut uns, dass einigen unsere Idee gefallen hat.

Naja das mit dem kleben war ja so eine Sache.
War ja das erste mal, dass ich so etwas gemacht habe.
Auch wir sind gespannt ob es auch wirklich dicht ist.
In den kleinen Becken haben wir noch kein Wasser einlaufen lassen.

Wenn die Anlage komplett fertig ist werden ca. 18.000 - 19.000 Liter Wasser rein müssen.

Die Bepflanzung ist schon voll in Gange. Heute wird wohl auch schon ein Paar Bambus gepflanzt werden.

Und die halbe Hecke ist auch schon in der Erde.

Ich werde mich morgen um die Doppelpergola kümmern. Mal sehen ob ich sie bis zum Wochenende fertig gebaut habe um sie dann zu streichen und auf zu stellen. Oder erst aufstellen und dann streichen mal sehn....

Ab nächster Woche soll das Wetter auch wärmer werden, so dass ich mich mit den Überläufen beschäftigen kann.

Die Pumpe ist ja leider immer noch nicht geliefert worden. Aber es wurde mir mitgeteilt, sie wird kommen.
Auf die Pumpe bin ich besonders gespannt.
Sie soll bei einem Höhenunterschied von 3 Meter immer noch 110 Liter die Minute schaffen. ( 6.600 Liter in der Stunde )
Das war nicht so einfach solche Pumpe zu finden, die das schafft, ohne gleich 400 Watt / Stunde zu verbrauchen.

Wir sind unter 3 Meter Höhenunterschied aber dafür ist der Schlauch 1,1/4 Zoll auch gut 15 Meter lang.

Also es sind noch ein Paar spannende Momente, die abzuwarten sind.

Viele Grüße Harry

Gleich geht es weiter…..


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

so und weiter geht es....

Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

@ xxxxxx, wir werden keine Fische in den Becken haben. Wobei wir aber gerne Wasserpflanzen mit rein nehmen wollen. Da suchen wir aber noch die richtigen Pflanzen und dann sehen wir da weiter.



Nachdem Ostern nun ja mit viel Arbeit zu Ende gegangen ist musste ich die Woche über auch mal wider in der Firma arbeiten.
Aber am Freitagnachmittag habe ich mich dann im Lager hingestellt und die Doppelpergola zurechtgezimmert.

Wenn man sie selber baut kann man sich ja die Form und Größe selber aussuchen. 
Das Material gibt es ja in jedem Holzhandel im Groben zu kaufen.
So haben wir dann ein Maß von 4,5 x 4,5 gewählt.
Die Ständerbalken habe ich aus 12x9 cm und die Reiter sind aus 12x6 cm dicken Druckimprägniertem Holz.
Nachdem ich alles fertig auf Länge zugesägt hatte konnte ich nun die Spitzen zusägen und die Auflage für die Reiter aussägen. Nachdem alles fertig war nur noch einmal streichen und das war es.











Bilder sind etwas dunkel aber es war ja auch schon spät.



Und ab nach Hause FEIERABEND.



Am Samstag wieder zur normalen Arbeit in die Firma und nach Feierabend direkt die Pergola aufgeladen und ab nach Hause.
Wir wollen dass die Pergola am Abend fertig steht!!

Also Löcher buddeln ( leider ohne Bagger aber was soll man machen ).
Und die ersten Ständer mit dem Querbalken fest verschrauben und ab in die Löcher.
Ausrichten und fixieren.






Nun mussten wir natürlich den Winkel richtig hinbekommen und auch die Abstände sollen ja richtig werden.
Und die andere Seite aufstellen.






Leider habe ich den Winkel doch nicht richtig hinbekommen und musste die Löcher noch einmal ein wenig versetzen. Auch das Lot stimmte noch nicht richtig. Also alles neu ausrichten. Dann die Querreiter montieren und die Kugeln auf die Pfosten setzen. Und fertig war die Doppelpergola.






Der Fachmann staunt - und der Leihe wundert sich. * grinssss*

Das war dann auch die Tagesaufgabe für Samstag und wir machten Feierabend.




Am Sonntag sind wir erst spät in den Garten gekommen. Wir mussten noch einmal in die Firma und so konnten wir erst gegen 13.oo Uhr anfangen.
Heute wollten wir eigentlich nicht viel machen. Es war ja auch Formel 1 und das sehen wir uns immer gerne an.

So haben wir erst einmal den Zementmischer aus der Garage geholt und Zement und Kies auf die Terrasse gefahren.
Zum Glück hat unser großer den meisten Kies gefahren…
So konnten wir anfangen und die erste Stufe mit Granitsteinen setzen. Da war wieder meine Liebe gefragt. Sie kann die Steine, die zusammenpassen viel besser finden und so hinsetzen, dass es gut aussieht als ich. 

Zwischendurch Formel 1 ansehen und dann weiterarbeiten.
So sieht die erste Stufe nun aus.






Und da wir schon dabei sind haben wir die zweite auch noch gleich mitgemacht.






Leider fehlte uns die Zeit auch noch die anderen beiden Stufen zu bauen da wir noch die kleinste von Opa und Oma holen mussten und der große musste wieder in die Schule.

So blieb es bei den beiden Stufen






Nun das war dann unser Wochenende.
Es geht so langsam voran. Meine Liebe hat in der Woche schon fleißig den Wall moduliert und die Hecke ist auch komplett in der Erde. Einige Bambuspflanzen sind auch schon da wo sie seien sollen.
Naja und mit den Überläufen bin ich auch nicht weitergekommen. Da brauche ich Sonnenschein, so dass die Folie schon flexibel ist.

Dafür ist heute die Pumpe gekommen und ich hoffe wir können heute mal ein wenig damit rumspielen. *grinsss* 
Wir sind schon auf die Leistung gespannt. 
Material für die Überläufe habe ich auch schon so kann ich eben wenn das Wetter besser ist sie biegen und auf Maß herstellen. Sie werden doch aus Kupfer werden.

Aber davon berichte ich dann wenn es soweit ist.
Ich hoffe euch gefällt alles bis jetzt auch wenn nicht so viele Teichbilder dabei sind.


Es grüßt Euch 
Harry


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

so weiter geht es....

*Hallo XXXXXX,
leider konntest Du oder wolltest Du keine PN´s bekommen. Daher antworte ich Dir hier.


Hallo XXXXXXr,

schön, dass Dir die Pergola gefällt.
Ich habe die Pergola einfach so gebaut.
Damit meine ich etwas Material einkaufen und los geht es.

Die Ständer sind aus 9 x 12 cm Balken
Die Längsreiter und die Querreiter sind aus 8 x 16 cm Balken. Wenn ich mich jetzt noch richtig erinnere.
Müsste zu Hause nachmessen.

Die Ständer sind 80 cm in der Erde und schauen oben so ca. 2,5 Meter raus. Dann kommen noch die Bögen, so dass die Querreiter ca. 2,80 Meter über dem Boden sind. Glaube ich. *grins*
Ich baue so etwas aus dem Gefühl.

Ich hatte einige Teile davon schon bei mir im Lager.
Wenn ich mal Angebote bei einem Holz/Baustoffhandel sehe kaufe ich einfach ohne zu wissen wann ich es mal brauche. So habe ich auch einige Fenster, Haustüren und andere Baumaterialien.
Wenn ich dann mal wieder eine Wohnung oder Haus renoviere und dort ein Fenster brauche mache ich das Loch so groß wie ich das Fenster schon habe. Das spart Geld. 

Wenn Du aber möchtest werde ich es gerne versuchen die Pergola mal aufzuzeichnen und die Maße mit einzutragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Harry*




So das so nebenbei.
Auch ein Hallo an alle anderen in der Gemeinde,

Heute war das Wetter sehr gut und ich konnte mich in der Zeit von 12.oo bis hin zu 17.oo aus der Firma loseisen.

Leider konnte ich keine Bilder machen da die verda.... Kamera in der Firma lag. *grummel*

Aber das versuche ich morgen nachzuholen.

Also bin ich nach Hause gefahren und dort mit meiner Liebe die Überläufe geklebt.
Das war gar nicht so einfach. Ich habe so etwas ja noch nie gemacht. Aber ich glaube es hat geklappt.
Leider konnte ich mit dem Kupferblech nicht viel anfangen. So werde ich wohl zu einem Klempner laufen und mir die Bleche anfertigen lassen. Echter Mist!!!!

Naja da ich noch Zeit hatte haben wir soweit die Unterkonstruktion der Beckenränder gebaut und auch schon einige Seiten von Außen verkleidet.

Nun muss ich mal sehen wann ich nächste Woche weiterbauen kann.
Eventuell schaffe ich auch am Samstag noch einwenig, mal sehen.


So dass war soweit alles was wir heute machen konnten.

Viele Grüße 
Harry

Ach ja was ich noch vergessen hatte: Es ist ja schon komisch da ist nun Wasser in den Becken und schwubs sind da auch schon die ersten __ Wasserläufer und Wasserkäfer im Wasser. Bin ja mal gespannt was da noch alles so kommt wenn wir erst die Pflanzen im Wasser haben.

Viele Grüße 
Harry


gleich geht es weiter.....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

so weiter geht es....

Hallo an Alle,

es ist schön zu sehen wie viele diesen Bericht so lesen. Danke dafür

Aber nun zu Gestern:
Ich hatte das Glück am Abend früh ( 20.30 ) zu Hause zu sein und wie ich so in den Garten kam sah ich meine Liebe die Innenumrandung des Walles zu bauen. Sie hatte schon 8 Bahnschwellen eingegraben.
Da der Abend noch schön war haben wir gleich weitergemacht. 

Das Ergebnis sieht so aus. 
Bilder von Heute Morgen da es gestern schon dunkel war wie wir Feierabend gemacht haben.






So nun aber auch noch die Bilder von den Überläufen und den Umrandungen.
Ich hatte ja die Kamera in der Firma vergessen. Bilder wieder von Heute Morgen.
Einmal das eine Becken,






Einwenig dichter,






Und einmal von der anderen Seite,






Hier ein Blick von oben, so kann man schon erahnen wie es werden soll. Die roten Bretter sind nur die Unterkonstruktion für die Deckbretter.
Die Deckbretter werden aus druckimprägnierte Riffelbretter 15 x 3 cm sein und es werden immer zwei nebeneinander liegen.






Und nun auch mal ein Bild der Außenverkleidung. Die wird dann rot gestrichen. Es kann aber auch sein, dass wir irgendwann sagen, sie werden mit Schiefer verkleidet. Dann werden die Deckbretter rot gestrichen.
Aber das wissen wir noch nicht so ganz genau.






Mit den Wasserpflanzen sind wir immer noch nicht viel weiter. Wenn jemand eine Idee dafür hat immer her damit.
Es wird ja einige Bewegung im Teich sein. Denn bei 6000 Liter in der Stunde ( wobei die pumpe nicht 24 Stunden am Tag laufen soll ) sollte schon eine gewisse Strömung herrschen.

Wir wollen im großen 80 cm tiefen Becken und in dem letzten 60 cm tiefen Becken Pflanzen haben. Glaube ich * grins *

Wann ich an den Becken weiterbauen kann weiß ich noch nicht genau. Aber ich hoffe auf den ersten Mai, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.

Bis dann erst einmal.

Viele Grüße Harry


gleich geht es weiter....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

so weiter geht es....


Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

erst einmal vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare. Und das es doch einigen gefällt.
Obwohl es ja kein richtiger Teich werden wird.

Nun aber weiter mit unserem Bericht:

Es ist der 1 Mai. Tag der Arbeit und was macht man an diesem Tag? 
Richtig ARBEITEN….

Also früh aufstehen und ab in den Garten.
Es ist noch einiges zu tun: Die Außenverkleidung haben wir schon fertig und meine Liebe hat auch schon fleißig gestrichen.
So brauchten wir nur noch die obere Umrandung zusägen und montieren. Fertig!







Nachdem wir damit fertig wurden sind wir an einem Ende des Gartens angefangen die Rampe und eine Stufe zu setzen.
Also wieder schaufeln und Beton mischen.











Normaler weise darf ich ja keine Steine legen, aber hier durfte ich. Warum nur???






Weil es mit Kantsteinen, und die sind wirklich schwer, gemacht werden sollte.

Wie die Steine handlicher wurden durfte ich nicht mehr. Da muss die Meisterin kommen.






Oben kann man auch schon sehen wie es fertig ist. Der Beton ist zwar noch nicht abgebunden aber wir wollten schon einmal sehen wie es fertig aussieht.

Naja und da wir schon einmal dabei sind können wir uns auch gleich weiterarbeiten.
Stein um Stein legt meine Liebe in den Beton, den ich rankarren darf, und es geht auch sehr schnell.











Nun ist auch das fertig und wir konnten uns weiter zum oberen Gartenbereich arbeiten.
Da haben wir den höchsten Höhenunterschied. Also muss da eine Treppe und auch eine Rampe hin.
Gesagt getan also wieder schaufeln und Beton mischen bis der Arzt kommt.
Ich weiß nicht wie viele Karren Beton ich bis jetzt schon gemischt habe. Da fallen die nun auch nicht noch ins Gewicht.
Aber alle Steine sollen ja auch da bleiben wo sie nun sind.

Hier ist ein Bild von der fertigen Arbeit. Natürlich konnten wir es mal wieder nicht abwarten und haben schon Kies aufgefüllt. Diese Woche werden ca. 8 Tonnen Kies noch kommen um die Freiflächen fertig zu machen.






Harry
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soweit erst einmal. Ich werde versuchen Heute Nachmittag noch ein Paar Bilder reinzustellen .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Harry

gleich geht es weiter.....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

so weiter geht es....


Hallo noch einmal,

@XXXXX: mmmmh ist nicht so einfach, mit einem Komplettbild, so weit reicht mein Weitwinkel glaube ich nicht.
Ich bin aber gestern noch in die eine Tanne geklettert. Um ein Bild von oben zu bekommen.











Und hier habe ich noch ein Paar Bilder 

Hier kann man erkennen, dass ich bei der einen Pergolaseite noch Querstreben eingebaut habe. Da soll in dem mittleren Fach noch Niroseil kreuz und quer durchgezogen werden. Und dann wird die Pergola dort mit Hopfen ( glaube ich zu mindestens ) bepflanzt werden.






Dadurch, das wir ja die Kisten so weit aus dem Boden gebaut haben gibt es überall die Möglichkeit sich hin zusetzen und es sich gemütlich zu machen.
















So nun müssen wir noch auf die Wasserpflanzen warten. Zwei Seerosen haben wir schon im Teich.

Ein Paar müssen wir auch noch kaufen.
Auf jeden Fall sind wir so langsam auf dem Endspurt nun muss ich noch den Klempner besuchen und die Überläufe bestellen.
Heute habe ich einige Winkelrohre gekauft um die Einläufe zu bauen.

Ach ja, die geklebte Ecke in dem kleinem Becken ist bis jetzt noch dicht. Hoffe es bleibt so.

Ich werde am Sonntag im Garten weiterarbeiten und dann hoffe ich doch da ich mal wider grillen kann.
Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch alles Gute und ich werde weiter berichten sofern wir weiter gekommen sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Harry


gleich geht es weiter....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

so weiter geht es.....


Hallo XXXXXX,


Ich lach mich kaputt und haue mir auf die Schenkel.
Meine Liebe ist nun mal ein fleißige, wenn ich sie vom arbeiten abhalten würde, würde ich Ärger bekommen.
Und welcher Mann will es sich schon mit seiner Liebsten verscherzen? Ich nicht!! *grins*
Nein im Ernst.
Wir sind ein sehr gut eingespieltes Team und brauchen auch nicht großartig etwas sagen wenn wir arbeiten. Das läuft einfach so. 
Und ich glaube ich arbeite auch gut genug auch wenn man es nicht sehen kann. LOL LOL

Danke noch einmal für Deinen Respekt vor der Arbeit.

Naja und das mit dem sich trauen das kommt mit den Jahren. Wir renovieren und bauen an den Häusern immer wenn wir Zeit haben. 
Da lernt mann/frau immer etwas dazu. Na und etwas Handwerkliches Geschick kommt dann auch noch dazu. 
Zumal wir eben außer Elektrik alles selber machen.
Darum kannst Du mir Glauben ich finde es nicht toll, zu einem Klempner zu laufen um die Überläufe machen zu lassen. 
Das wurmt mich doch schon.

So am Donnerstag kommt der Kies und wir können dann die Freiflächen damit ausstreuen. Darauf freuen wir uns schon.

Ach ja XXXXXX, da muss ich wieder Karre schieben… 

Kannste Karre schieben – kannste Arbeit kriegen. HaHa

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Harry



gleich geht es weiter....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

so weiter geht es....


Hallo liebe Teichgemeinde,

leider hatte ich nicht sehr viel Zeit.
So haben wir es nur geschafft die Freiflächen mit Kies zu versehen und die Rohre ( zum Verstecken der Stromleitung zur Pumpe und der Schläuche für den Wassertransport aus dem unteren in das obere Becken )
Die habe ich aus Kupferrohr hergestellt. 











Ich weiß, dass Kupfer Giftstoffe in das Wasser abgeben kann. Aber wir wollen ja auch keine Fische in den Becken haben.
Oder doch??????

Und was passiert mit den Pflanzen???? 
Wieviel Giftstoffe kommen in das Wasser????

Also habe ich die Rohre wieder weggenommen und werde sie in V2a herstellen.
Das gleiche werde ich wohl auch mit den Überläufen machen müssen.
Das werde ich dann wieder selber versuchen ob ich das nicht hin bekomme.

Aber eventuell kann mir ja jemand sagen ob es wirklich so schlimm ist, mit dem Kupfer?????

Wir werden so ca 20.000 Lieter Wasser in den Becken haben.
Ich habe es nämlich auch schon bei Gartenausstellungen gesehen, dass eben die Überläufe aus Kupfer gemacht wurden.

Würde mich über ein Paar Antworten freuen.

Bis dann freundliche Grüße
Harry



gleich geht es weiter....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

so nun geht es weiter....

Sodele,
nun habe ich das Bild der Seerose gefunden.






Dabei habe ich noch ein Paar Bilder vom Sonntag gefunden.
Es war ein schöner Tag und es leuchtete alles so schön.






Glücklicherweise haben wir einige Sitzmöglichkeiten auf unserem Grundstück.






Hier kann man den Kies schön sehen, den wir verteilt haben. 
Es wurden auch gleich Tisch und Stühle dafür besorgt.






Und nebenbei haben wir auch den Pavillon aufgebaut. Trotz viel Wind.






Und natürlich haben wir auch gegrillt.






Und da wir es nicht lassen konnten haben wir auch gleich den kleinen Ofen 
angefeuert. Das muss bei den Dingern ja langsam gehen.
Wenn der kaputt gegangen währe hätten wir diese Bild nicht bei der Reklamation vorzeigen dürfen * grins *






So ich mache nun gleich Feierabend und bin auf Morgen gespannt, ob noch jemand etwas für oder gegen Kupfer sagt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Harry


gleich geht es weiter....


----------



## der Harry (13. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

*So liebe Teichgemeinde,

das war nun bis jetzt so die Entstehung der neuen Teichanlage.

Wie ja schon gesagt ist dieser Bericht aus einem andern Forum kopiert.
Wobei ich natürlich die anderen Beiträge weglassen musste.
Die Namen, die ich bei meinen Antworten benutzt habe, habe ich durch XXXX ersetzt.

Auch habe ich einige meiner Beiträge nicht mitgeschrieben. Da sie dann im direkten Bezug zu einer Frage 
gestanden haben.

Ich hoffe euch gefällt das was wir gebaut haben auch so wie uns.

Das Wasser ist jetzt ja schon eine Weile in den Becken und wir hatten bis wir die Pflanzen
eingesetzt klares Wasser.

Obwohl wir sehr langsam die Pflanzen in das Wasser gelassen haben ist doch einige Pflanzerde in das Wasser gespült 
worden.

Aber das wird sich ja auch wider geben.


Ansonsten haben wir nur im großen Becken ein wenig Algen. Die anderen Becken haben nichts.
Glücklicherweise sind es nicht viele. 
Wobei wir hier schon seid gut 2 Wochen Sonne wie doof haben. Erst Heute hat es ein wenig geregnet.
Ansonsten ganzen Tag Sonne.
Auch die Pumpe kann noch nicht laufen, weil die Überläufe noch nicht fertig sind.
Aber das dauert nicht mehr lange.

Ich wünsche Euch Allen ein schönes Wochenende.
mit freundlichen Gruß

der Harry
*


----------



## StefanS (14. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*



			
				der Harry schrieb:
			
		

> Ps. nur der Verständnisshalber. Ich habe hier niemanden als Deppen hingestellt oder beleidigt.....



Hallo Harry,

nein, Du hast niemanden beleidigt. Aber Du hast natürlich geschrieben, dass Du zuerst einmal "machst" und Probleme aus dem Weg räumst, wenn sie auftreten. Heisst für mich im Umkehrschluss (so jedenfalls habe ich es verstanden): Nur weniger fähige Leute als Du müssen sich zuerst einmal mit unproduktivem Nachdenken herumschlagen, das wahre __ Genie kriegt das auch so hin.

Ich habe mich deshalb zu meiner Stellungnahme bewogen gefühlt, weil ich immer zuerst einmal nachdenke, und dann anfange (und immer noch geht genug schief). Und ich empfehle speziell beim Teich jedem, _aber auch wirklich jedem,_ gleich, ob Anfänger oder Erfahrener, sich zuerst einmal schlau zu lesen, dann versuchen zu verstehen, was da so geschrieben steht, endlich zu beurteilen, was nun vernünfteige Ratschläge und was Blech ist - und schliesslich nachzudenken und seinen Teich vernünftig durchzuplanen. Man sieht schliesslich _immer_, wo bestimmte einfache Zusammenhänge entweder nicht verstanden oder ignoriert wurden.

Ich will Deine Anlage keineswegs schlechtreden (sie ist z.B. handwerklich sehr sauber ausgeführt), fühle mich aber durch die Fotos in dem bestätigt, was ich vermutet hatte. Betrifft z.B. Holzverschalung und Eisdruck im Winter, Bepflanzung, Algenfreiheit ...

Ich denke, auf die Schilderung meiner beruflichen Laufbahn verzichte ich einfach einmal  .

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

Hallo Harry,

Deine Anlage sieht wirklich sauber gebaut aus, aber ich muss mich leider den Bedenken von Stefan bezüglich Eisdruck und Holzverbau direkt in der Erde anschließen! 
Die Becken sind nur aus Holz gebaut, oder?
Wir haben z.B. Koppelpfähle aus Eichenholz (Dicke 17 bis >25cm Durchmesser) vor ca. 4Jahren eingegraben. Die meisten könnte ich heute mit etwas Kraft einfach umknicken! Holz ohne Schutz im Erdreich... kann funktionieren- z.B. wenn es entweder dauerhaft nass oder dauerhaft trocken (Sandboden) bleibt. Die schlimmste Stelle bei Teich und Erdreich ist der Übergang zur Luft.
Der Leipziger Hauptbahnhof z.B. steht auf Eichenpfählen. Er senkt sich jedes Jahr etwas ab. Ganze alte Wohnviertel (Villen) stehen ebenfalls darauf. Aber auch da gibt es durch den wechselnden Grundwasserspiegel Probleme! 
Bei unserem alten Haus lag die Dielung auf ungeschälten Stämmen und diese direkt im Sand. Sie war noch richtig gut erhalten, weil der Sand trocken geblieben war.
In einem Raum lag ein luftundurchlässiger Bodenbelag darauf-das Holz war morsch!

Mit diesen Beispielen will ich sagen, dass es ganz darauf ankommt, wie nass/trocken das Holz in der Erde ist und welches Holz verwendet wurde... davon hängt die Haltbarkeit solcher Bauten sehr stark ab.


----------



## der Harry (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Wir bauen etwas anders!*

Hallo Stefan,

Als ich Deinen ersten Beitrag gelesen habe, konnte ich Dich so nicht verstehen.
Du hast ( für so ein Forum ) einen herben Ton angeschlagen, obwohl Du noch nichts von der Teichanlage gesehen hast.
Auch hattest Du einige Dinge falsch interpretiert.
Daher war ich der Meinung, wie man in den Wald rein schreit – so schallt es heraus.
Und habe versucht Dir das eben zu erklären.

Du wirst ein großes Fachwissen haben aber doch war ich der Meinung, dass Du zu vorschnell und grob Deine Meinung kunt getan hast.
Natürlich denke wir schon bevor wir anfangen etwas zu tun. 
Aber ich kenne einige Leute die kommen einfach nicht voran, weil sie alles komplett durchplanen. Schrauben abgezählt einkaufen und so weiter.....
Wenn bei uns das Grundgerüst der Planung steht geht es los. Und wir haben schon sehr viel gebaut und gemacht.


Aber vergessen wir das.

@ Annett und Stefan:

zu Euren Bedenken bezüglich des Holzes kann ich Euch nur so weit antworten, dass unsere Erde dort Staubtrocken ist.
Wenn er geregnet hat geht das Wasser sofort nach unten weg. Darum ist es auch nur mit Tropfschläuchen möglich dort die Pflanzen zu bewässern. Und den Wall haben wir im unteren Bereich mit alter Erde und dann wurde obenauf neuer Mutterboden geschüttet.
Das war ja einer unserer Probleme. 
Auch wir wollten lieber einen „normalen“ Teich haben. Wobei wir dort nicht auf die geraden Formen verzichten wollten.
Und da die Erde da so trocken ist würde sie eben immer wieder nachrutschen. Da würde der Wasserdruck nicht ausreichen.
Und da wir drei Kinder haben, die dann natürlich auch an den Teichrand gehen würden ( wie wir auch ) würde die Erde immer wieder in den Teich drücken.

Darum haben wir uns für diese Lösung entschieden.
Mit dem Holz in der Erde sehe ich in diesem Bereich nicht so große Probleme.
Selbst wenn die Balken, sie sind getränkt, wegrotten ist es fast egal.  Die Platten sind aus Wasserfestem Sperrholz. Das dauert ewig bis die vergammeln. 
Wir brauchen die Konstruktion nur um einen Gegenpool zum Teichwasser zu haben.
Ich werde mal in einem Jahr ein Loch an einer Wandseite buddeln. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass dort noch nicht mal feuchte Erde sein wird.

Die Bepflanzung der Becken ist noch nicht abgeschlossen. Ich kann mich erst Morgen um den weiteren Pflanzenkauf kümmern.

Wie schon geschrieben hatten wir ein wenig Algen, und komischerweise nur im großen Becken, die sind aber schon wieder weg.
Zurzeit haben wir aber sehr viel Blütenstaub auf dem Wasser. Aber das wird auch wieder weggehen.
Wir hatten die letzten zwei Jahre eine Duschauffangschale aus Gummi von der Bundeswehr auf der Terrasse stehen. Die hatte eine Größe von ca 3 X 5 Metern und war ca 15 cm hoch.
Auch da waren nur zu Anfang rote Algen an dem Gummi. Sonst war das Wasser klar. Und im Winter hatten unsere Kinder einen riesen Spaß mit dem Eis. Schlittschuhlaufen, Eisiglos bauen und so weiter.

Wir werden die Teichanlage Eisfrei halten. Einfach schon aus dem Grund da ich Angst habe, dass das Eis die Folie kaputt machen kann. Und da geht es dann um die Eisverschiebungen. So das eventuell das Eis eben die Teichfolie aufschneiden würde. Den Eisdruck sehe ich dort eher als gering. Zumal die Kästen sehr stabil sind. Ja ich weiß was Eis alles kann.
Aber das Thema steht bei uns nicht zu Debatte. Da sie Eisfrei bleiben werden.

So hoffe ich, dass ich Eure Bedenken / Fragen so einigermaßen  erklären konnte.

Es grüßt Euch 
der Harry


----------

